# Safety Mode Reduced Performance HELP (Codes Included)



## sRenko12 (Mar 23, 2013)

First and foremost I do apologize for having to ask about this considering it seems to be a common problem in most 2005 GTOs. I tried to do some research and even tried to a solution or 2 to no avail, so before I go throwing more money at this I could use a little help to narrow down what exactly is causing this.

*MY STORY -* Got my GTO in early 2010. Went into reduced performance mode maybe once or twice and then never saw it again until this year. Seems to be doing it now once every 2/3 weeks. The last 2 times it went into reduced performance mode when I was in 6th gear at 60 mph. The only modification that has been done to my GTO is a K&N intake and that was installed even before I purchased the car. I did some research and most seem to of said to replace the gas pedal assembly or replace the throttle body sensor. I've already replaced the gas pedal assembly with no luck.

*THE CODES -* I was able to scan my car for codes and came up with the following 3:

P1516
P2101
P2134

Any and all help will be greatly appreciated!

:seeya:

Thank you for your time!
-Steve[OH]


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

> THE CODES - I was able to scan my car for codes and came up with the following 3:
> 
> P1516
> P2101
> P2134


The codes definitions you have are;
*P1516* Throttle Actuator Control (TAC) Module Throttle Actuator Position Performance
*P2101* Throttle Actuator Position Performance
*P2134* Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch "F" Circuit Intermittent (Note: This definition of P2134 is applied to all manufacturers)

You might want to check out this for the P1516 & P2101 from a sister forum;

DTC P1516, P2101, P2119, or P2176

Since this is an intermittent problem it might indicate a problem that your wiring might be shorting out somewhere in a wiring harness. I would start with the BCM wire harness chafing problem, common in these cars. See http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/bcm-wiring-harness-chafing-28977/ 

This might be a start.


----------

